# MF135 lift not lifting plow



## pstole (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I just purchased my first tractor, a MF135 (don't know which year). It has been fitted with a front end loader. 

I've been plowing the last couple of days and it has been plowing perfectly. Today i was about to finish a patch and suddenly i couldn't lift the plow off the ground. It lifts it a couple of centimeters.

I then removed the plow to see if the lift would work at all and it did. Then i mounted the plow again and suddenly it was able to lift it. After running it in the ground i wanted to lift the plow again but wasn't able to. 

The position control lever is stuck in "high" and is not able to move. It has been like that since i got the tractor. 

Any ideas of what i can do?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You will need the repair manual to identify the worn components and their replacement in the three point control linkage. The best solution is to chat with your MF dealer and see if they have an experienced MF mechanic, or know of a retired one that still works on these systems. The controls are top shelf, but a but daunting to work on the first time.


----------

